# Kribensis compatability



## CichliZen (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey all... I am an African cichlid enthusiast, with fish from malawi, tang and victoria. I have recently purchased a mating pair of kribensis, which are occupying a 20g tank all to themselves. I do not know much about these fishes yet, other than a bit of online research.

I am wanting to switch some tanks around (to get rid of one), but am unsure how to do this, so I have a few questions:

- Will kribensis eat small cichlid fry (from different species)? By fry I mean they are about 4 days old.
- What about kribs with a 6 inch black ghost knife? I realize the BGK may pick off some of the baby kribs when they are born, but thats fine with me.

Help is appreciated, especially if you've had experience with kribs. Cheers


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

what size are your kribs?They may eat other cichlid fry but usualy tend to mind there on buisness.the kife i dont know,ask people at your local fish store.That is a good place to get info about any fish :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Myself I would not trust any fish with fry other than the parents and even then you have to watch them and it depends on what species. I don't know much about krib or BGK yet but I would not start at your LFS.

Start Here

and here


----------

